# επίορκοι αστυνομικοί



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Κάπου έλεγαν στις ειδήσεις, σε σχέση με την εξάρθρωση ενός κυκλώματος νονών της νύχτας, για τους επίορκους αστυνομικούς που συμμετείχαν στο κύκλωμα. Στα λεξικά δεν βρίσκω καλή απόδοση για αυτή τη σημασία· τα διάφορα που έχουν από το _perjury_, π.χ. _perjured_ ή _perjurer_, αφορούν μάλλον ψευδομάρτυρες.

Το πλησιέστερο που μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ δεν είναι μονολεκτικό. Θα έλεγα:
an officer / a judge / a policeman *in violation of his oath*
(με παραλλαγές, π.χ. in direct violation of his oath).
Ξέρετε κάτι άλλο;


----------



## stathis (Apr 1, 2011)

Bad lieutenants


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> Bad lieutenants


 
Cool! And more than a million crooked cops. 

Εδιτ: Αυτό να μου πεις, αυτό έπρεπε, αλλά το πρόσφατο είδα πιο... πρόσφατα κι εκεί μ' έστειλε αμέσως ο δαίμων μου.


----------



## stathis (Apr 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> Cool!


Με απογοήτευσες. Εσύ ειδικά έπρεπε να λινκάρεις το αυθεντικό.


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2011)

Violator of the code of ethics με μπλα μπλα. 
Χωρίς μπλα μpλα, Corrupt cop.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 2, 2011)

oath-breaking police officer και oath breaker γενικά

Αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι συνδυασμοί, π.χ. police [gross] misconduct, breach of duty, unethical police officer/law enforcement agents κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Από τα μονολεκτικά μού αρέσει το _corrupt_, αν και δεν είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς (ένα βήμα από το _on the take_). Έχει ωστόσο και το απαραίτητο εύρος, π.χ. _corrupt doctors_. Το _oath-breaking_, αν και δελεαστικό, δεν έχει την απαραίτητη διάδοση για τα γούστα μου. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση ότι δεν έχουμε ακριβές μονολεκτικό αντίστοιχο και να μείνουμε στο _corrupt_ και τα συνώνυμά του, όπως _unprincipled_ ή _unethical_ που λέει κι η dimi).


----------



## Dimi (Apr 2, 2011)

Γιατί λες ότι δεν είναι διαδεδομένο; Είναι όρος που συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε λεξικά και χρησιμοποιείται σε φράσεις όπως oath breaking medical personel, oath breaking official, oath-breaking sheriff, oath-breaking behavior, ακόμα και oath-breaking Clinton. Σε γενικές γραμμές, ο όρκος ατόμου με αξίωμα ονομάζεται oath of office, όπως police oath of office, και δεν είναι υπερβολή να σχηματίσεις το σιδηρόδρομο oath of office breaking [+official, judge, politician etc] ή να το πεις περιφραστικά police officer breaking/violating the oath of office.


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Apr 3, 2011)

*Μονολεκτικά και στην πράξη, η καλύτερη απόδοση του "επίορκος" στα Αγγλικά είναι "corrupt"*

Η λόγια λέξη "επίορκος", κατευθείαν από τα αρχαία ελληνικά σημαίνει αυτόν που με τις πράξεις του βρίσκεται "πάνω" από τον όρκο του, έχει δηλ. καταπατήσει τον όρκο του.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει ακριβής και μονολεκτική μετάφραση του "επίορκος" στα Αγγλικά. Θεωρώ πως όχι, but I'm not willing to take an *oath* on that! :)

Συμφωνώ ότι περιφραστικά το "oath breaking" είναι αυτό που αποδίδει πιστότερα το επίορκος. Πάντως δεν συναντιέται τόσο με την παύλα, αλλά ως μία λέξη: Oathbreaking. Τώρα, τα λεξικά που συμβουλέυθηκα το ερμηνεύουν ως perjury ή forswearing. Συνεπώς, ο όρος perjuring/forswearing (police) officer φαίνεται να είναι ό,τι πλησιέστερο μπορούμε να βρούμε ως μονολεκτική ερμηνεία του "επίορκος αστυνομικός".

Όμως ...

To perjurer/perjuring -στα αμερικανικά Αγγλικά τουλάχιστον- αναφέρεται (και αποκλειστικά μάλιστα) στην περίπτωση όταν κάποιος δικαστικός μάρτυρας, "ΕΝ ΤΗι ΓΝΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΥ" λέει ψέματα υπό την ισχύ όρκου. Δηλαδή, ναι μεν γνώριζε την αλήθεια αλλά εκείνη την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή επέλεξε να μην την αποκαλύψει ή να πει ψέματα.

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι ούτε έτσι αποδίδεται επαρκώς το "επίορκος".

Θα καταλήξω λοιπόν να συμφωνήσω με την γνώμη που θέλει την έκφραση "corrupt police/officer" ως τον καλύτερο, από καθαρά πρακτικής πλευράς, τρόπο ερμηνείας του "επίορκος αστυνομικός". Άλλωστε ο διεφθαρμένος αστυνομικός είναι σίγουρα και επίορκος.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

--
Δημήτριος Π.
Chicago, IL - USA.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Είμαι μόνιμος κάτοικος ΗΠΑ από το 1987, συνεπώς η γνώμη μου έχει αξία μόνο για τα "made in USA" Αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Να εξηγήσω κι εγώ στην dimi τι εννοώ. Είναι πάνσωστο να πούμε _doctors who violate their oath, who betray their oath, who break their oath_, με ή χωρίς το _Hippocratic_. Αλλά ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στα νούμερα για το επίθετο. Πιάνω το πολύ συνηθισμένο _επίορκοι γιατροί_ (δεν διαφέρουν οι συγκρίσεις αν δεν έχουμε _αστυνομικούς_):
επίορκοι γιατροί 2.120 γκουγκλιές
oath-betraying doctors 1 γκουγκλιά
oath-breaking doctors 3 γκουγκλιές
corrupt doctors 32.700 γκουγκλιές (σε κάποια πρέπει να είναι το ρήμα _corrupt_).

Η απόδοση μιας λέξης (έκφρασης, διατύπωσης) δεν αποσκοπεί πάντα στην νοηματική αντιστοιχία. Μπορεί να αποσκοπεί και στην καθημερινότητα της απόδοσης, στο να είναι εξίσου κοινή στη γλώσσα-στόχο. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό είπα ότι μου αρέσει το _corrupt_, επειδή ο Αγγλοσάξονας θα σκεφτεί να πει αυτό όταν εμείς θα σκεφτούμε να πούμε _επίορκοι γιατροί_.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 3, 2011)

Nickel, σ'αυτή την περίπτωση ας έχουμε υπόψη και το πολύ απλό dishonest cops.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> και να μείνουμε στο _corrupt_ και τα συνώνυμά του, όπως _unprincipled_ ή _unethical_ που λέει κι η dimi).



Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το έβαλα στα συνώνυμα. Ta!


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 3, 2011)

Δεν το σκέφτηκα καν ως συνώνυμο του corrupt, για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Μου'χε μείνει σαν έκφραση από παλιά, και δεν το'χα συνδέσει με τους επίορκους μέχρι που είδα αυτό το νήμα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Δες λοιπόν πώς, αντίστροφα τώρα, και το _corrupt doctors_ και το _dishonest cops_ αποδίδονται πολύ ωραία με το _επίορκοι_.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 3, 2011)

Παιδιά, προσπαθώ να πω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου το corrupt είναι περιοριστική έννοια για να αποδώσει το επίορκος. Το ίδιο και το dishonest το οποίο είναι πολύ ήπιο. Μπορεί να μην τα παίρνει, μπορεί να σκοτώνει, μπορεί να κάνει κατάχρηση εξουσίας, μπορεί να συμπληρώνει ψευδή στοιχεία. Αυτά δεν περιλαμβάνονται στην έννοια του χρηματισμού που μας έρχεται στο μυαλό όταν βλέπουμε το corrupt. Τουλάχιστον εγώ, όταν βλέπω corrupt cop, corrupt politician, το ερμηνεύω ότι χρηματίζονται. Επίσης, μην το συγχέουμε με το perjury γιατί αυτό είναι το συνώνυμο σε δικαστικό περιβάλλον. Σε εξωδικαστικό περιβάλλον, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το oath taking αλλά όχι το perjury. Τέλος, από γραμματικής άποψης, όταν ενέχει θέση επιθέτου (σιδηρόδρομος) πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται παύλες, τα άλλα είναι ελλιπής εφαρμογή της γραμματικής. Είμαι της άποψης ότι ένας βαρύγδουπος όρος πρέπει να αποδίδεται με έναν αντιστοίχως βαρύγδουπο όρο, διαφορετικά χάνεις κάτι από την αρχική πρόθεση χρήσης της λέξης. Το επίορκος σου λέει ότι πρόδωσες, ορκίστηκες να προστατεύεις αλλά δεν το έκανες, έχεις μια θέση, ένα αξίωμα κ.λπ. Επίορκος γίνεται άτομο που έχει ευθύνη ως προς το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Ο εξεταστής για την άδεια αυτοκινήτων μπορεί να είναι corrupt αλλά θα είναι επίορκος; Ο εξεταστής για ένα δίπλωμα αγγλικών μπορεί να γίνει corrupt αλλά όχι επίορκος. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ ως προς το τι θέλω να μεταφέρω στον αναγνώστη.



> oath-breaking doctors 3 γκουγκλιές



Ψάξε για oath-breaking phycisian/s , oath-breaking medical professional/s (προσπαθώ να αυξήσω τις συχνότητες :) )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Dimi said:


> Το επίορκος σου λέει ότι πρόδωσες, ορκίστηκες να προστατεύεις αλλά δεν το έκανες, έχεις μια θέση, ένα αξίωμα κ.λπ. Επίορκος γίνεται άτομο που έχει ευθύνη ως προς το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Ο εξεταστής για την άδεια αυτοκινήτων μπορεί να είναι corrupt αλλά θα είναι επίορκος; Ο εξεταστής για ένα δίπλωμα αγγλικών μπορεί να γίνει corrupt αλλά όχι επίορκος. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ ως προς το τι θέλω να μεταφέρω στον αναγνώστη.



Καλημέρα,

Τα γκρίζα, και επειδή είμαι εκτός (γλωσσικού) θέματος, και επειδή το θέμα είναι γκρίζο από μόνο του. Σου ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη, απλώς μου έδωσες την αφορμή, δεν φταις εσύ αν έτσι είναι η κοινωνία γύρω μας.

Δυστυχώς έχεις απόλυτα δίκιο. Για τον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη, ο εξεταστής για την άδεια αυτοκινήτων που τα πιάνει για να δώσει άδεια οπλοφορίας σε έναν ακατάλληλο οδηγό δεν είναι επίορκος. Για τον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη, ο εξεταστής για ένα δίπλωμα αγγλικών δεν είναι επίορκος όταν τα πιάνει για να δώσει ένα διπλωματάκι να κάνει το παιδί καμιά μεταφρασούλα να πορεύεται. Για τον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη επίορκοι είναι μόνο οι αιρετοί, που έχουν μια θέση, ένα αξίωμα... Οι υπόλοιποι είναι απλώς _ευέλικτοι_, κάνουν εξυπηρετησούλες και _προσπαθούν να επιβιώσουν σε μια εποχή που για να επιβιώσεις είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρεις να αποφεύγεις τις κακοτοπιές_ (το κείμενο με τα πλάγια από εδώ).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Πάντως, επί της ουσίας, οποιοσδήποτε δημόσιος υπάλληλος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί επίορκος, αφού όταν αναλαμβάνουν υπηρεσία δίνουν όρκο. Π.χ. ο εξεταστής οδηγών είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος.

Άρθρο 19 του Δημοσιοϋπαλληλικού Κώδικα
 Ορκωμοσία – Ανάληψη υπηρεσίας
1. Ο όρκος δίνεται ενώπιον του οργάνου που έχει εκδώσει την πράξη διορισμού ή του οργάνου που ορίζεται στο έγγραφο της κοινοποίησης. α) Ο όρκος έχει ως εξής: "Ορκίζομαι να φυλάττω πίστη στην πατρίδα, υπακοή στο Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους *και να εκπληρώνω τιμίως και ευσυνειδήτως τα καθήκοντά μου*." β) Ο όρκος των αλλοδαπών έχει ως εξής: "Ορκίζομαι να φυλάττω πίστη στην Ελλάδα, υπακοή στο Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους της και να εκπληρώνω τιμίως και ευσυνειδήτως τα  καθήκοντά μου." γ) Όσοι δηλώνουν ότι δεν πρεσβεύουν καμιά θρησκεία ή πρεσβεύουν θρησκεία που δεν επιτρέπει τον όρκο, παρέχουν, αντί όρκου, την ακόλουθη διαβεβαίωση: "Δηλώνω, επικαλούμενος την τιμή και τη συνείδησή μου, ότι θα φυλάττω πίστη στην Ελλάδα, υπακοή στο Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους και ότι θα εκπληρώνω τιμίως και ευσυνειδήτως τα καθήκοντά μου."


----------



## Dimi (Apr 3, 2011)

Ναι, έχει πολλα παραδείγματα για επίορκους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, εφοριακούς κ.λπ. Εγώ απλά θέλω να κάνω τη διάκριση και ίσως δεν δίνω επιτυχημένα παραδείγματα. Π.χ. εγώ με την ιδιότητα της μεταφράστριας εμπλέκομαι σε κύκλωμα έκδοσης εγγράφων αλλοδαπών που γνωρίζω επίσης ότι είναι ψευδή. Δεν καλύπτομαι από κανένα κώδικα δεοντολογίας, είμαι ελεύθερη επαγγελματίας, είμαι η οποιαδήποτε, οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση είμαι διεφθαρμένη αλλά όχι επίορκη. Αν όμως ήμουν επίσημη μεταφράστρια του ΥπΕξ θα ήμουν επίορκη.


----------



## Themis (Apr 3, 2011)

Μήπως τίποτα κατά transgression ή breach of duty μεριά; Θα ήταν λιγότερο περιοριστικό απ' το corrupt.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 3, 2011)

Ο επίορκος μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί για αδικήματα όπως δωροδοκία, παράβαση καθήκοντος, υπεξαίρεση, απειλή, συναυτουργία, ό,τι θέλετε. Το breach of duty = παράβαση καθήκοντος και πάλι είναι περιοριστικό. Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι το transgressing officer δίνει τη διάσταση αυτής της γενικής παρανομίας. Από την άλλη, έχοντας υποστηρίξει την παραπάνω θέση μου, δεν έχω και κάτι άλλο πιο ειδικό να προτείνω.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σε καθημερινή και μη χρήση. Επίσης, ο επίορκος οτιδήποτε στην Ελλάδα, σημαίνει ότι α) υποχρεούται να παίρνει όρκο βάσει επαγγέλματος, β) τα παίρνει (δηλαδή, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο καταπατά τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας του επαγγέλματός του για να επωφεληθεί υλικά ο ίδιος ή άτομα του στενού του περιβάλλοντος). Προσωπικά, διαβάζοντας στην εφημερίδα _επίορκοι αστυνομικοί_ διαβάζω _μπάτσοι που πουλάνε προστασία/ναρκωτικά/εκδουλεύσεις._

Σε αυτό το συγκείμενο, νομίζω ότι μας καλύπτει το corrupt, νομίζω μάλιστα ότι θα λέγαμε _corrupt cop_.

Αν τώρα το συγκείμενό μας είναι π.χ. δικαστικό έγγραφο, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάτι πιο επίσημο (εξάλλου το corrupt έχει μια υποκειμενική έννοια, και τέτοιου είδους χαρακτηρισμοί δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σε αποστειρωμένο συγκείμενο) και θα πούμε, π.χ. police officers in breach of duty - γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι το _επίορκος_ δεν του λέει τίποτα του Αγγλοσάξωνα νομικού. Αν κανείς δεν ξέρει, δηλαδή, μπορεί να ερμηνεύει την παραβίαση του όρκου ως κάτι που αφορά, π.χ., τη δεοντολογία του επαγγέλματος, και όχι ως κάτι τόσο σοβαρό που να επισύρει ποινικές κυρώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Το ζήτημα της απόδοσης των «επίορκων δημόσιων υπαλλήλων» πιάνει ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος στην Καθημερινή (σε σχέση και με τον _ψεύδορκο_):
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_11/04/2013_493103

Παρέμπ, η εφημερίδα στην αγγλική της έκδοση χρησιμοποιεί το *oath-breaking*:
http://www.google.com/search?q=oath-breaking+site:ekathimerini.com


----------



## cougr (Apr 13, 2013)

Προσθέτω προς σκέψη και τα ακόλουθα:

*malfeasant* - one guilty of malfeasance

*malfeasance*
the performance by a public official of an act that is legally unjustified, harmful, or contrary to law; wrongdoing (used especially of an act in violation of a public trust). (_Dictionary.com_)

*malfeasance of office*
......The issue of malfeasance of office is the misconduct by a public official, dereliction of duty and *failing to uphold their oath of office*......(Edward Snook _Malfeasance of Office A Recipe for Tyranny_)


----------



## pontios (Apr 14, 2013)

Υπάρχει και το (ίσως πιο χαλαρό, λιγότερο τυπικό; ) errant .. as in errant official, errant police officers.


*er·rant*
[er-uhnt] Show IPA
adjective
1. deviating from the regular or proper course; erring; straying. 
2. erring or straying from the right course or accepted standards 


Μπορεί να ταιριάζει και το derelict (as in derelict officials - but I think police officers are more likely to be guilty of "dereliction of their duties", or of being derelict, rather than be referred to as derelict police officers?);

*der·e·lic·tion* (dr-lkshn)
n.
1. Willful neglect, as of duty or principle.


----------



## pontios (Apr 14, 2013)

Correction - I probably should have written "or to be deemed derelict" (where I've written "or of being derelict") ... please excuse my errant English.
(It could have been deemed a gross dereliction of duty, on my part- so, I had to point it out).


----------



## cougr (Apr 14, 2013)

It sounds perfectly ok to me pontios, or if you wanted to be pedantic about it, then- "...of being derelict to their duty".


----------



## pontios (Apr 14, 2013)

cougr said:


> It sounds perfectly ok to me pontios, or if you wanted to be pedantic about it, then- "...of being derelict to their duty".



Thanks for your support, cougr. :)
(or , " of being derelict _in_ their duty", I suppose, now that you've mentioned it - and my sentiments exactly, re: " the helpful moderators"; we need to acknowledge their behind the scenes efforts, from time to time).


----------

